

Google Glass is about to reach developers, but why not make your own? - nealabq
http://www.itproportal.com/2013/01/03/google-glass-is-about-to-reach-developers-but-why-not-make-your-own/

======
nealabq
Related link:

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/hands-on/build-your-
own-g...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/geek-life/hands-on/build-your-own-google-
glass)

